# ~ ASA ~STATE QUALIFER  -DS ARCHERY MAY 5th



## elsberryshooter (Apr 22, 2013)

Dont wait to get qualifed to shoot the state shoot in July . Come out on May5th to get qualifed . You will have to shoot one of the qualifer shoots unless your a ASA life member . 
If your not a ASA member you will also be able to sign up that day !! 

DS ARCHERY ~ TEMPLE GA ~ 2012 Shoot Dates `
3584 Hwy 113 N
Temple , GA 30179


May 5th STATE QUALIFER 


Sweetwater Archery will be holding the State Championship in Douglasville GA on July 13 & July 14
** The GA State Shoot was changed to July 13 & 14
The 14 RING will be NOT be reconized @DS Archery next year . We are only following ASA rules as they are eliminating the 14 RING for next year 



WE will reconize ALL the ASA classes 

Sign in Times for Registration 
9am - 3pm for Winter Months
8am-2pm for Daylight saving time 

$20.00 for STATE Qualifiers includes plaques (plaques are 1 in 5) 

$10.00 Fun Shoot 
$20.00 Money Shoot 
50 % Payback 
Throphy classes are all $15
Open 
Hunter 
Women Hunter
Bow Novice 


LONG Shot 
$5.00 -6 shots 
$1.00 - 1 shot 
Concession will be available 

Danny 770-815-8667
Sherri 770-367-5682

Directions :
From Carrollton - 
Take Hwy 27 N to Hwy 113 N .Go approx 10 mile to Temple. Go thru Downtown Temple and Cross the Railroad tracks and turn Left . Go 6 miles and DS Archery will be on your left 

From DALLAS -
Take Buchanan Hwy (aka: 120 ) toward Buchanan approx 10 miles .Go stright thru the 4 way stop at Roses store . Go 4 miles and turn left on HWY 113 and go 1 mile and DS ARCHERY will be on your right . 

If I dont have your directions from where you will be comnig from just give us call and we can help you with the directions


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 24, 2013)

Bump for the ASA State Qualifer


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 29, 2013)

Well ... Hopefully this coming Sunday will be a lot better weather than the last


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok everything is already set for the state qualifier , so let's hope the weather is good for this weekend. I do believe we will be in the clear, so come on out.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## elsberryshooter (May 1, 2013)

For the cause.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 1, 2013)

Hope to make it out there if I can find time to get my new tape on my sight. Between home chores and daughters final weeks of wedding plans I need a break


----------



## deerehauler (May 1, 2013)

If you have not been you need to go up to DS and shoot em up they are good folks


----------



## Hunter922 (May 1, 2013)

Hope the weather cooperates, I have a young shooter that can't wait..


----------



## KillZone (May 1, 2013)

Should be there if the rain will stay away


----------



## noviceshooter (May 1, 2013)

we need some good weather for sure I havent shot in a few weeks. I should see ya'll early.


----------



## passthru24 (May 2, 2013)

RBO will be there for all the fun and archery shooting,,, also we don't need to hunt a window licker, we have our own crayon eating window lickers here at RBO and we will just bring them, cause we don't want to upset any of the other ones out there ,,,,


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 2, 2013)

Don... Now eating dinner is what we all good at ..


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 2, 2013)

For everyone that shot the last State  Qualifer we have your plaques that you will be able to pick up .


----------



## KillZone (May 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## killitgrillit (May 3, 2013)

I would like to make a public  apology to Hound Dog for quoting a certain post in which his screen name was altered, I'm sorry it offended you and it won't happen again, I promise!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (May 3, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> I would like to make a public  apology to Hound Dog for quoting a certain post in which his screen name was altered, I'm sorry it offended you and it won't happen again, I promise!!!!



***Tisk***Tisk***


----------



## oldgeez (May 3, 2013)

rain, rain go away...come again another day...looks bad, but miracles happen


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 4, 2013)

Yes .... We all need to.


----------



## alligood729 (May 4, 2013)

elsberryshooter said:


> Yes .... We all need to.



Kinda wet ain't it.....


----------



## BowanaLee (May 4, 2013)

Dangit, I want to shoot. I'll stay locked on the weather channel looking for a hole and .


----------



## oldgeez (May 4, 2013)

looks like the only break will be tomorrow afternoon..if at all..it seems like it rains every weekend..really a drag


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 4, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> looks like the only break will be tomorrow afternoon..if at all..it seems like it rains every weekend..really a drag


I think it looks like we will have a break from about the first half of the day but who knows , I'm sure there should be a break some time tomorrow .


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 4, 2013)

Just got done watching the weather and looks like we will be in the clear the whole shoot tomorrow . So come on out in shoot some foam, and have some great fellowship.


----------



## KillZone (May 4, 2013)

Don't forget your boots!!!!!!!


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 5, 2013)

KillZone said:


> Don't forget your boots!!!!!!!



Yeah just a little wet but it isn't raining this morning so she y'all  after while.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 5, 2013)

Banana dance!


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 5, 2013)

The weather is beautiful ... Come on out


----------



## passthru24 (May 5, 2013)

Had a great time today at DS and they had a Great coarse set. Thanks DS and we look forward to the next one.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 5, 2013)

I figured it was gonna rain. I stayed up late playing the flat top to old youtube songs. Did I leave out sipping on red wine too ?  
Needless to say I didn't get up early enough and missed out.


----------



## Gabowhunter82 (May 5, 2013)

Enjoyed shooting at DS today great course will be back next time


----------



## Kris87 (May 5, 2013)

Well, my weekend of shooting is complete.  I ventured from east Ga to west Ga killing foam.  Got wet some, pumped a lot of gas, and made some new friends.  I enjoyed the course today, and the weather was beautiful.  Thanks Danny, I'll make it back over for sure.


----------



## Hunter922 (May 5, 2013)

Sweet set up and the weather turned out nice.. This was our First time @ DS, we had a great time.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 5, 2013)

Great shoot today!  Had a lot of fun with Corey and Danny Henley, and the pulled pork sandwiches were great too!


----------



## KillZone (May 6, 2013)

Great shoot guys, nice shooting with ya Mitchi and David


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 6, 2013)

Hate I missed it. Im sure it was a fun course. Was raining when I woke up and the weather on my side of the state didn't look great. Chose to stay home and hang with the kiddos rather than pressure wash the mud off him when we got home.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 6, 2013)

Dyrewulf said:


> Great shoot today!  Had a lot of fun with Corey and Danny Henley, and the pulled pork sandwiches were great too!



Glad yall enjoyed it and good to see some new faces with ya .... 

The pulled BBQ Chicken sandwiches are always a hit glad you liked them !


----------

